# Glass hopper



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not exactly my full setup but the hopper looks nice with the sun shining on it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That wouldn't last 5 minutes in my house...lost another Bodum glass yesterday


----------

